# Mare Island Bike Swap on September 25



## Mare Island PedalFest (Sep 3, 2022)

*The** Napa County Bicycle Coalition** is hosting a very cool Bicycle Swap from 10am to 4pm, Sunday, September 25th.

Buyers:* *Free entry for buyers or anyone who wants to come look*. Find great deals on new and used bicycles, parts, accessories, and clothing. Swap meet will be held in a spacious historic Mare Island coal shed, right next to the start/finish of the urban CX course, which offers great shade, and protection from the wind. We will be right on the water with views of the Vallejo Waterfront.

*Sellers:* 10’x10’ spaces are $50 before 9/21/22, and $80 after or day of. You will have reserved parking near the swap with easy access to unload in the morning before the event. Swap takes place in a covered historic coal shed offering protection from the wind, and plenty of shade; nice concrete floors to set up your tables and bike stands. Currently limited to 20 spaces, with a possibility of more room depending on demand. $10 discount on all spaces for all NCBC members!

Use this link to sign up for a space: https://forms.gle/2WnkeJm4Aqv4wAUT9

Check out our event website for more details: https://www.mareislandpedalfest.com/bike-swap


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 3, 2022)

This is awesome! I will be there!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 3, 2022)

Woo hoo!  Advance notice! I'd like to go.


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 10, 2022)

What are you bringing?


----------



## Mare Island PedalFest (Sep 10, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> What are you bringing?



Hello! We'll have an audience of all ages and skill levels, so feel free to bring your gear and you'll likely find an audience for it. Happy to help with any questions.


----------

